# Bolt w/ LG & Onkyo



## lujan (May 24, 2010)

Hi, I don't know if others have run into my same situation but I'll give it a shot. I have my Bolt connected to an Onkyo AVR and that's also connected to an LG OLED TV. Every time I turn on the Watch TV activity on my Harmony 700, something (don't know if it's the TV or Onkyo) is switching the input on the Onkyo to TV or Roku and not CBL/SAT so the TV thinks there's no input coming through. I believe I read that the TV has to turn on first for the HDMI handshake to occur but as we all know, the TiVo is always on. I've tried turning off SimpleLink on the LG and CEC on the Onkyo but this doesn't seem to help. Also, when you turn them off then you stop getting DD 5.1 on the built-in TV apps. This also seems to have gotten worse when I changed the Video settings on the Bolt to 2160 Auto. Has anyone been able to solve this problem as I've tried so many different combinations of settings that I've now lost track. Thanks!


----------



## eric102 (Oct 31, 2012)

I have a Bolt connected directly to my LG 55EF9500 OLED and have never had a HDMI handshake issue with it so the "TV on first" theory is wrong (at least with mine). My Bolt never sleeps so its always on and I've turned off all the CEC/ARC functions on the TV. Audio goes from the bolt to the receiver via optical.


----------



## lujan (May 24, 2010)

eric102 said:


> I have a Bolt connected directly to my LG 55EF9500 OLED and have never had a HDMI handshake issue with it so the "TV on first" theory is wrong (at least with mine). My Bolt never sleeps so its always on and I've turned off all the CEC/ARC functions on the TV. Audio goes from the bolt to the receiver via optical.


I'm about to reset the Harmony and Onkyo back to factory settings and connect via optical because the HDMI connection is not working correctly. Thanks


----------



## JoE 15 (Nov 19, 2015)

I run my Bolt with an LG 55EC9300 and an Onkyo reciever. I had a HDMI handshake issues, but it turned out to be the Xbox One that I ran my Bolt into. When plugged directly into the TV or Receiver it was fine.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

Is HDMI CEC/Control on, by chance?


----------



## lujan (May 24, 2010)

HarperVision said:


> Is HDMI CEC/Control on, by chance?


I believe it was ON at the time I made the first post but I've turned it OFF since then. Also, the screen goes blank for a couple of seconds when skipping ahead or back video so don't know if that has to do with changing the Video to 2160 Auto. I'm thinking of changing back to 1080p since I didn't have the blank screen happening all the time. I don't watch any 4k material on the Bolt anyway.


----------



## lujan (May 24, 2010)

I finally got the Bolt and the Onkyo to work correctly by connecting the audio via optical to the Onkyo and the video (HDMI) directly to the TV. For some reason (maybe HDMI handshake issues), the Onkyo would take several seconds to go from blank screen every time I paused, fast forwarded or skipped. Once I connected the HDMI directly to the TV, all the blank screen issues went away. I have CEC Off on the Onkyo and Simplink Off on the TV.


----------

